# Wanna draw my OCs?



## Pokemanz (Mar 23, 2016)

Art is love, art is life. I wrote a novel and would love to see the characters brought to life! Here's hoping a few great artists are interested in drawing them!

I don't get much art since my characters are all simple and junk. My novel is slice-of-life so the characters are essentially quirky everyday people.
Bless ur soul if you decide to draw one <3

If you're selling *for TBT* just let me know how much and who you'd be interested in drawing! I can't do RLC though, sorry.

If you're interested, all my characters can be found here:

http://toyhou.se/WulfNat/characters


The characters are from my novel, The Story, which can be found [here]. As I mentioned t's a slice-of-life comedy farce thing, so the characters are relatively simple and realistic rather than all fantasy-like with complex designs. They all have vivid personalities and backstories though.




Spoiler: Quick Personality References



*Nathan Peppers* - Bold, adventurous, sarcastic. Loves setting out on grand quests to discover new lands. Not tolerant of stupidity at all. Very open-minded and is seemingly not afraid of anything. He and Alex are best friends for life and he absolutely loves his wolf side.

*Amber Shine* - Peppy, energetic, total blonde. She's all about fashion and lipgloss. Loves anything cute and sparkly. She's not the brightest but has her moments. Acts clumsy and can be a spaz sometimes. #1 basket case.

*FlamDawg Disco* - Energetic, smug, sassy. He's your typical electronics-obsessed youth. Basically one of those freshmen in high school who think they're the greatest thing ever. Loves making smart comments which ultimately get him in trouble. Loves being the center of attention.

*Sarah Radish* - Smart, elegant, has a dark side. A brainiac with a lust for men. Always scouting out hot guys and fantasizes all sorts of grand relationships wherein she plays the devoted housewife. A feminist who does not stand for sexism and demands to be treated as an equal. A master at coming up with evil plans and flawlessly putting them into action. Never fall for her innocent act.

*Zack Hakton* - Lord knows how to describe this one. He has "hacking" powers (similar to computer or video-game hacking) that allow him to "hack" real life and do things like float, teleport, and make all kinds of things happen. He's a total durp and not sure of his own intentions half the time, but he's happiest when he's blowing up FlamDawg or ruining Amber's day.

*Zoey Hakton* - Moody, dark, goth. Think of the biggest ray of sunshine you know, then think of the opposite. That's Zoey. She enjoys texting and being alone. She might as well be the teenager who's permanently stuck in that "whatever" phase. Thinks everything and everyone is stupid.

*Dennis Sparks* - Your friendly neighborhood pervert. He loves anything and everything related to good ol' #69. Is always around when something can be misconstrued and makes sure to point it out. Despite how immature he can be, he is actually very charming and knows how to be romantic.

*Sindr Powers* - Totally random. She's all over the map and enjoys being sassy and direct. Tries her best to fit in but somehow she just can't get it right. Can be drawn with literally any hair color.

*Alex Miller* - Somewhat shy and awkward, but he can be a total go-getter when he puts his mind to something and always has the best times with his friends. He's a werewolf who isn't too keen on being one, but is slowly learning to be more accepting of his fate and become comfortable in his furry body. He can shift to all-fours wolf or anthro werewolf at will and has even learned how to resist the full moon... although it doesn't always work. He's happiest hanging out with Nathan and attempting to live a normal teenage life.

*Kotaro McGoodbutt* - Mischievous troublemaker. A common street urchin who loves getting into all sorts of trouble. He has a good heart deep down but just can't help but get into some kind of situation every now and then. Secretly has all sorts of talents.

*Matt Sparrow* - Half human half dragon, he's your typical jock who loves sports. Acts tough and strong but is actually fairly sensitive deep down. Doesn't really get along with the other characters. (He secretly wants to though!)

*Princess Sarah* - Sarah's alter ego that appears in certain chapters. The fabulous ruler of Saraney, she can only be seen with the highest-quality merchandise. Golden everything, gem-encrusted anything. Is multi-talented and amazing at everything she does. Top of the line in fashion and torture-planning. If you're lucky enough to be in her presence, she can either be your best friend or your worst nightmare.

*Werewolf Alex* - Alex but a bit more beastly. He still has the same personality and memories but acts more like a wild animal when it comes to instincts and such. More bark than bite, he's really just a big teddy bear that might try to scare you away but wouldn't know what to do if that didn't work. He is very protective of Nathan as well as affectionate and somewhat clingy. Gets seriously annoyed when treated like a dog. Definitely not the aggressive type but will tear you to pieces if you cross the line. He loves being petted but will never admit it.

*Wolf Alex* - Alex as a regular wolf but otherwise pretty much still Alex. Far less wild than his werewolf form, he acts more like himself and definitely carries a "human" vibe. Larger than a normal wolf, he's perfect for riding on, but he really doesn't like the idea. He's vicious when he needs to be but otherwise keeps to himself. Doesn't mind being petted, but being treated like a dog is still a no-no. Despite having a wolf face, you can totally see when he shows human expression, especially when he's annoyed.​




If you have any questions about any detail of any character, just ask! I'll be more than happy to answer stuff. They've been my bbs for years and have essentially become a part of me. <3


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 24, 2016)

-----


----------



## Candi Calculus (Mar 24, 2016)

I'll try Zoey! I've never really drawn goth before and I want to give it a shot. Just a few questions about her colours and what-not. She's wearing a few different outfits on your reference page... any particular favourite? Also, the blue-cyan colour says it's for ends; what are ends?  Also does she wear makeup? So many questions!

I draw traditionally; it takes a bit longer so I might not have an upload for you for a few days. It's Easter weekend as well so my time during the day will be mostly spent visiting family this weekend.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 24, 2016)

Candi Calculus said:


> I'll try Zoey! I've never really drawn goth before and I want to give it a shot. Just a few questions about her colours and what-not. She's wearing a few different outfits on your reference page... any particular favourite? Also, the blue-cyan colour says it's for ends; what are ends?  Also does she wear makeup? So many questions!
> 
> I draw traditionally; it takes a bit longer so I might not have an upload for you for a few days. It's Easter weekend as well so my time during the day will be mostly spent visiting family this weekend.



Zoey's a character I've pretty much ignored since not many people have ever shown interest in her, so she doesn't have any set outfit (or none that I really liked, anyway). You can pretty much ignore all outfit references and just make something for her if you want.

And no worries, take all the time you need. I've never been impatient with art (unless you take like a year to finish lol).


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 25, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 25, 2016)

Quick boop!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 26, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Soniaa (Mar 26, 2016)

Done with drawing Princess Sarah! She was fun to draw c;

​


----------



## Candi Calculus (Mar 27, 2016)

I've finished the line art! I have a question about Zoey's colours. The blue-ish colour that says "ends"... is her hair black with blue ends? That would be really fun to colour!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 27, 2016)

Soniaa said:


> Done with drawing Princess Sarah! She was fun to draw c;



She's gorgeous! I love her, thanks so much!



Candi Calculus said:


> I've finished the line art! I have a question about Zoey's colours. The blue-ish colour that says "ends"... is her hair black with blue ends? That would be really fun to colour!



"Ends" was originally this thing I had on all the characters' shirts. It'd be a ring/band of color around the bottom hem and the hem of the sleeves. I honestly had no idea what to call it so I just called it "ends". Eventually I changed all the outfits though... well, everyone except Zack's.

You're more than welcome to give her blue streaks/ends/whatever though. Other people have done something similar.


----------



## Soniaa (Mar 27, 2016)

ty and no probs <333


----------



## Candi Calculus (Mar 28, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> You're more than welcome to give her blue streaks/ends/whatever though. Other people have done something similar.



I might fiddle with her hair a bit. If their hair isn't jet black or white blonde, I find that many goths go to the rainbow for their colour inspiration... and it's amazing. The picture could use a bit more colour.

Also, I'd like to point out that I spent too many minutes staring at your skell gif. It is hypnotizing... @_@


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 28, 2016)

Candi Calculus said:


> I might fiddle with her hair a bit. If their hair isn't jet black or white blonde, I find that many goths go to the rainbow for their colour inspiration... and it's amazing. The picture could use a bit more colour.
> 
> Also, I'd like to point out that I spent too many minutes staring at your skell gif. It is hypnotizing... @_@



Yeah someone gave her yellow highlights before and it looked pretty cool. Honestly if you really do it up I might just make whatever you come up with her new design.

Haha yeah it is hypnotizing. I need to find similar gifs to add but I can't really find any. Is the game _still_ too new? I got to like 90% completion already, I don't think it's "new" anymore.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 29, 2016)

Boops


----------



## Candi Calculus (Mar 30, 2016)

I've finished finally! Let me know if you want a different size. I've resized this to a smaller picture, but I still have the original photo.



Spoiler: Zoey!











I was going for a bored look, but in the final line work, she turned a bit more sad. Don't be sad, Zoey. Your hair is lovely.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 30, 2016)

Candi Calculus said:


> I've finished finally! Let me know if you want a different size. I've resized this to a smaller picture, but I still have the original photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE this, totally captures her personality. The hair is super cool too, definitely my favorite part.
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Candi Calculus (Mar 30, 2016)

You're welcome! I'm so flattered you like it.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 3, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 5, 2016)

Boop!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 6, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2016)

Boopz


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 9, 2016)

Bumpeth.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 10, 2016)

Boop


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 13, 2016)

Boop!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 13, 2016)

Boop~


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 14, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 21, 2016)

Boop!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 25, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 25, 2016)

I'll try drawing the wolf... will post when done







Done! i tried my best >.<


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 25, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> I'll try drawing the wolf... will post when done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw he's so cute! Thanks so much! c:


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

it's just a doodle but w/e



Spoiler: nathan











I'm quite exhausted so it looks a bit goofy in some spots lol


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 27, 2016)

Pasta said:


> it's just a doodle but w/e
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this lol
Thanks!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 30, 2016)

Boop~


----------



## spookycipher (Apr 30, 2016)

kIDS THESE DAYS, AM I RIGHT??????  


Spoiler:  what the h*CK is this ??


----------



## Pokemanz (May 2, 2016)

spookycipher said:


> kIDS THESE DAYS, AM I RIGHT??????
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  what the h*CK is this ??
> ...



I love this holy cheese. How do you always draw the bros so well?
PALZ


----------



## Pokemanz (May 3, 2016)

Boop!


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 4, 2016)

Hi! I want to draw to you for free an OC that doesn't have much art. Which unpopular OC of yours do you want me to draw? I was thinking of Kotaro but it can be someone else. If it's Kotaro can you describe the clothing so I can do a full body drawing? Thank you!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 4, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Hi! I want to draw to you for free an OC that doesn't have much art. Which unpopular OC of yours do you want me to draw? I was thinking of Kotaro but it can be someone else. If it's Kotaro can you describe the clothing so I can do a full body drawing? Thank you!



That'd be awesome! I have a few that don't have much art (or any at all):

http://toyhou.se/368134.zack
http://toyhou.se/383698.dennis
http://toyhou.se/383693.kotaro
http://toyhou.se/368149.sindr

Zack is the only one who has a set outfit, so feel free to make something up for the others.
Let me know if you have any questions! ^-^


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 6, 2016)

Here is Kotaro. Hope you satisfied with it. For a higher quality version go see my thread of freebies


----------



## Pokemanz (May 7, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Here is Kotaro. Hope you satisfied with it. For a higher quality version go see my thread of freebies



Ah I didn't see this! Thanks so much, he looks amazing!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 9, 2016)

Boop!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 11, 2016)

Boop!


----------



## Virals (May 11, 2016)

boops in
i surprisingly feel like doing thangs so im gonna give Matt a go he is a cutie.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 12, 2016)

Virals said:


> boops in
> i surprisingly feel like doing thangs so im gonna give Matt a go he is a cutie.



Ahhh that would be amazing! Can't wait to see him! ^-^


----------



## Virals (May 13, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Ahhh that would be amazing! Can't wait to see him! ^-^


omg im the worst i got caught up in cosplay here is a little wip sorry its so boring lmfao


----------



## Pokemanz (May 14, 2016)

Virals said:


> omg im the worst i got caught up in cosplay here is a little wip sorry its so boring lmfao



He's so cuuute omg
Take all the time you need it's just a freeb after all xD


----------



## Pokemanz (May 18, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 22, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 25, 2016)

Boop!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 29, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 28, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 29, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 4, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 7, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 7, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 7, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 12, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 19, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 21, 2016)

Boop


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 29, 2016)

Wow a month lol. Boop!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 3, 2016)

Boop!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 18, 2016)

Since everyone else is posting these today~


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 25, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 29, 2016)

Boop~


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 1, 2016)

Bump~


----------

